# Fitting 3 carseats in a 99 Honda CRV?



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

Any one know if it's possible? We're expecting our third in October and we'd like to put off buying a minivan if we can. We would have a 5 yo forward facing, a 3 yo ff and an infant rf. Can we do it?

We also have an 02 Jetta wagon but we'd never be able to fit 3 across in it. Even the 2 seats in there now doesn't leave much room.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

What seats are they currently in? What kind of budget do you have?


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

We'll be buying new seats for the new baby as our infant seat has expired. DD is hitting the weight limit on her Triumph so we'll be buying her a new 5 point harness soon, too. DS is currently in a Comfortsport but I don't like it so buying him a new seat is possible, too, if we can't fit the Triumph in for him. We're willing to spend a lot since even buying 3 all new seats will still be much cheaper than buying a minivan or 3 row SUV.

I was leaning towards a Nautilus for dd and a Snugride or Safeseat for the babe but it all depends on the fit.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I could see it possibly happening with 3 Radians.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

Radians can rf? How about an infant seat? I'd really prefer one since they're safer for newborns and my babies tend to be smallish.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Radians are convertibles, and they fit newborns well. Infant carriers are not 'safer' than convertibles, assuming the convertible fits the baby in question.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

My first guess would be Radians too, assuming they don't have any install problems. If you want an infant bucket I'd look at the Baby Trend Latchloc, I believe it's the narrowest on the market, or something like the Chicco Keyfit which is also pretty narrow.

Do you have a BRU near you?? You could go there to try the Nautilus and Snugride/Safeseat combos and see if they'll fit your vehicle.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

I really did think the infant seats were safer because they were sized specifically for newborns/infants. Hmmm.

The TRU by us just turned into a BRU so we'll check there and see if we can fit a nautilus, infant seat and one of our current seats together. The baby isn't due until Oct so we have some time to play with it.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

The thing is that some convertibles are just too big for an infant, even if the little one fits the height and weight requirements. With an infant seat you usually get additional head support and sometimes a body pillow, designed to fit their little bodies. The biggest issue with convertibles is that typically the lowest slots are just too high, but on a seat like the Radian the lowest slots are low enough for a newborn. The Radian was really designed to be a long lasting seat.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah, and with the 80 you get the pillow insert (or you can buy it seperately to go with the 65) to give them more support and cushion when they're tiny. I wouldn't have an issue safety wise putting a newborn in a Radian as long as it fits. Though I would probably put it in the middle.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

So it looks like we're going to give the radians a try. Do either of you know how many years the seats are good for? Do they expire after 5 years? I think the 80 would be worth it for my dd as she's almost 5 but ds at not quite 3 is still fairly small so if it expires in 5 years I doubt the 80 is worth it for him.


----------



## bellacymom (Apr 3, 2008)

I had a 97 and tried once and it really didn't work out too well.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellacymom* 
I had a 97 and tried once and it really didn't work out too well.










What seats did you try with? I saw on a safety board (car seats.com?) that someone managed it with 2 radians and an infant seat.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The radian expires after 8 years. Unless you have a short chunky kiddo, I wouldn't spend the extra on the 80. I think most kids would outgrow the seat by height before 65 lbs, so might as well get the 65lb version. Looking at growth charts, I don't think ds will be over 50 lbs when he outgrows it.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I would get 2 Radian 65 for the older kiddos, and a Radian 80 for the newborn, or another 65 + purchase the Sunshine Kids infant pillows separately.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
I would get 2 Radian 65 for the older kiddos, and a Radian 80 for the newborn, or another 65 + purchase the Sunshine Kids infant pillows separately.









:

OR I would buy the 65s for the older kids and get an infant seat, if you want it (I'm not a big fan of the buckets, but I'll admit when they're itty bitty I like the convenience). How long are you planning on harnessing your 5yo? Obviously harnessing for a long time is best, but I'd be worried about spending the money on a Radian if it might be outgrown soon. In that case I'd put the 5yo in a Radian now and then look at something else, possibly the Natulius once the baby needs the Radian (assuming this combo of seats would fit).


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

I was thinking of getting a radian 80 for dd and a 65 for ds and hopefully an infant seat for the new babe since I prefer those to a convertable for under 6 mos. I'm hoping that will all fit, any way.

We have been planning on harnessing all 3 until at least 65 lbs but preferably 80 lbs. It just depends on when their torsos get too tall for a harness. Fortunately while dd is tall it's all in her legs so I think she can stay harnessed until 80 lbs. DS at 33 months is only 26 lbs and 32-33 inches tall so I imagine dd will be able to move out of an 80 lb harnessed seat into a booster or belt by the time he hits 65 lbs. Does that all make sense?


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Makes perfect sense! I would just check her torso before ordering just to be on the safe side.







I would hate for you to get a $250+ seat for her and then need to get something else like a year later, kwim?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Honestly unless your child is obese (which it certainly seems that yours are not!) the chance of them hitting 80 pounds in a Radian (or even a Regent) is pretty much nil. I would be really surprised to see a 65 lb kid in a Radian. I'll be happy if my DD makes it to 40 pounds in hers.


----------



## bellacymom (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoebugsmom* 
What seats did you try with? I saw on a safety board (car seats.com?) that someone managed it with 2 radians and an infant seat.

three evenflo convertables.


----------

